
Georgia Tech's “Crystal Cathedral” of Robotics: A Lab Open to Outsiders - dpflan
http://magazine.coe.gatech.edu/feature/welcome-robot-zoo
======
haxbot
aw... i thought there was something I could play with... like this
[http://telerobot.mech.uwa.edu.au/Telerobot/instructions.html](http://telerobot.mech.uwa.edu.au/Telerobot/instructions.html)

------
dpflan
Also, a peek into the "Robatorium":
[http://magazine.coe.gatech.edu/story/inside-
robotarium](http://magazine.coe.gatech.edu/story/inside-robotarium)

